# Birthing Stool



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Would anyone be able to share information with me as to where to purchase a good birthing stool? I want to get one that is wooden, has handles, and is very sturdy.

I found one that looks great from "Birth With Sol". But it's $160, and that seems a bit steep for our budget.

Thanks for any advice!
Mary


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

This is my birth stool: http://www2.birthcenters.org/OnlineE...evesWood.shtml

I think with shipping (from PA to OR) it was $120. That is one of the less expensive ones I've seen. It's made from an Amish woodworker and he's totally wonderful.

Other options could be getting a portable toilet seat from a local medical supply place (some places even rent them)! I know it sounds odd, but really, what you need is something that resembles a toilet without putting pressure on your tailbone. When we sit on the toilet, we automatically relax and release our pelvic floor muscles. The toilet is ideal - but a portable toilet seat is something that's pretty easy to find. (My stool resembles a toilet seat, with a more open opening, so women sit on it like a toilet seat, but they do not sit on their tailbone)

Here is my ultimate dream stool: http://www.acegraphics.com.au/product/equip/be001.html

I've also heard of midwives (and parents!) putting a toilet seat over a carved out 5 gallon plastic bucket.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

http://www.birthwithsol.com/birthstool1.html

This one is beautiful and also Amish made. It's not too pricey in comparison.

Pam,why do you like the plastic exxpensive one? It seems so clinical looking to me.


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the information!

I will definitely consider the Amish-made stool you posted the link for.

Curious why you like the plastic stool better? I would think it would be difficult to clean, since plastic absorbs smell, color, etc.

I saw your dream stool while searching on the internet. (It was less expensive...if I can find the link again, I'll post it for you)

My~hearts~light: Thanks, too, for your post. Your link is for the stool I found for $160 ~same website and all.

I really appreciate the help, ladies!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Pam,why do you like the plastic exxpensive one? It seems so clinical looking to me.


Because it's lightweight, it is shaped more like a toilet than any others that I have seen and it's small. My birth stool, though one of the smaller wood ones, is anything but lightweight or small.







I also like the fact that it's strong plastic and can be cleaned easily or even thrown in the dishwasher!

I have heard from others about it looking more clinical. I guess some of my first exposure to birth stools came from a book from Holland - and this is the standard birth stool so I never associated it with being clinical.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Ya, the ability to put it into the dishwasher just about sums it up. That birth stool is the one I saw used on the unconventional births show on the discovery channel. It sure looked like it worked like a toilet. Thanks!


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Pam,

I thought I'd let you know that I ordered the birth stool yesterday. It costs $100 now, with $15 shipping. I wanted you to have the new pricing, in case you forward that link to your clients and others. Loyal Abersole, who makes the stools was SO apologetic about the pricing difference - the website link isn't maintained by them and he has no control over it.

He was so lovely to deal with!

Thanks again for the information!
Mary


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Great, Mary! Many of my clients have loved that stool and it's so obvious the workmanship that he puts into making them.







There's alot of love in those!

After your birth, if you want to sell it, it would be easy to do on eBay.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Mary-If you do want to sell the birth stool after your baby is born keep me in mind







. I may be interested!


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Funny you mention Ebay, Pam - I looked there first before posting for help here. There was only one item, and the seller suspects that the item they have in an antique birthing stool. One of the legs is unstable - wouldn't that be fun during labor??? It didn't look as helpful as the newer versions of stools.

Papaya Vagina - I think I'm going to keep the stool. I'm training to become a doula, and thought I could offer it to my clients, but if something changes, I'll let you know. Why don't you send me your personal email address, and I'll hang on to it, just in case.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Pam, I just caught the rerun of "Unconventional Births" on Discovery Health the other night and they showed a woman give birth (or at least push - I don't remember) on your dream stool. (just thought I'd mention it)

So aside from possibly dropping the baby in the toilet (which happened to one of my midwife's own babies), why not just use the toilet??? That's what I did with my first birth, although I did move to the bed for the actual birth itself. I've heard that women tend to push more effectively on the toilet sometimes b/c mentally they feel okay if poopies come out while they're there. Doesn't bother them so much. Just wondering...


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

My midwife brought one with her at my first birth and suggested I try it out. I hated it! I was laboring beautifully with minimal pain but when I sat in that thing, it HURT! It might be nice to actually push the baby out in. I'm not sure.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

The toilet's fine, the only problem is that it's not mobile.


----------

